# Cleaning Pool Table Felt? Q's



## rio002 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi there, first time to this section of Homesteaders lol. But I am curious about cleaning felt--particularly pool table felt, what to use, how to do it (so as not to rough up the felt) and what I shouldn't use. I have been leary of just "trying" anything on it because I don't want to damage the felt or take the color out of it. I do vacuum it and such but we've had some pop spilled here and there and it has stained the felt, any ideas? or products that work well? Thanks!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I was told just to wipe with a damp cloth. I haven't had to try it yet so I cant say how well it works. Just a heads up but I was also told that vacuuming the felt would after time loosen the glue.


----------

